# The James Toney Love thread



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

I know you love James Toney ( the greatest boxer who has ever lived  )


So this thread is to keep us all up to date on his: Fights, funny comments, pics, and all his great contributions to the world of boxing and beyond.  






*A pic of James before he beat the crap out of Holyfield.*


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

A pic of James in his favorite sombrero......before he beat the crap out of John Ruiz.


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

James flexing his majestic bicep......putting Ronnie to shame


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2005)

James Toney
Sex 	Male
Nationality 	US American
Alias 	Lights Out
Birth Name 	James Nathaniel Toney
Global ID 	US-CA-001437
Federal ID 	CA020230
Hometown 	Los Angeles, CA, USA
Birthplace 	Ann Arbor, MI, USA
Rated at 	Heavyweight
*World Rank 	5.........soon to be #1 *
Date of Birth 	1968-08-24
Age 	37
Reach 	76???
Stance 	Orthodox
Height 	5' 9
Trainer 	Freddie Roach
Manager 	Self
  W 69 (43 ko's)  |  L 4  |  D 2  |  Total 76


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

hahahaha this thread is too funny,,,,,,,,,and original i will gaurantee this is the only thread of its kind lol


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

heres a pic of james toney looking for his dick took him an hour but he eventually found it


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

on his head lol hahahahahahah


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*James relaxing in his jacuzzi after beating the crap out of somebody.*


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*James Toney* (67-4-2; 43KO) február elején, a bokszvilág által várva várt Toney-McCline találkozó előtt pár nappal megsérült, s féléves pihenőre kényszerült. De nem kell félteni a nagyszájú Jamest, a ékes szólása a semmittevéssel töltött napokban sem puhult el, továbbra is kíméletlenül leszólja a nehézsúly nagyjait.
Greg Leon interjújának ezúttal szűkebb változatát közöljük.


Hogy állsz a gyógyulással, James?

Jól. Tudod jól, hogy keményfejű vagyok. A dokik azt mondják, hogy áprilisban már végezhetek néhány egyszerűbb gyakorlatot, és június-július tájékán már ismét pöröghetek. ??s ha visszatérek, a seggberúgás folytatódni fog!

A WBO magasan rangsorol; ki lehet jelenteni azt, hogy az első öv, amire hajtasz, a WBO-é lesz?

Az lesz az első nehézsúlyú öv, amit megszerzek. Ennek a Klitschko-Brewster meccsnek a győztese 120 napot kap, hogy kiálljon ellenem. Szóval amint a sérülésből teljesen felgyógyulok, kiállok a meccs győztese ellen, s szeptemberben már én leszek a nehézsúly világbajnoka.


Ha Klitschko győz, amire a legtöbben számítanak, a sérülés végül is áldás és álruha is lehet egyszerre, mert senki sem tudja, hogy tudsz bokszolni egy olyan magas nehézsúlyú ellen, mint pl. McCline, aki magasságban és súlyban kb. megegyezik Wladimirral.

Bízz bennem, tudja jól Wladimir, hogy mi történik majd vele. Mindig is ott motoszkált az agyában. Mindenki ezt mondja neki. Emanuel Steward, Freddy Roach és mindenki már arról fájdalomról beszél neki, amiben részesíteni fogom. Szóval már tudja, hogy mi fog vele történni. Mindenki magasabb nálam, így nem zavar, hogy mennyivel magasabb és mennyivel hosszabb a keze. Nem foglalkozom ilyen dolgokkal. Bokszolni azért még tudok. Sosem dajkáltak úgy engem, ahogy Wladimirt. Krémes fánkokkal bokszoltatták, és kétszer is odaadták neki az övet. Bukott ellenfelekkel bokszol. ??s még az sem olyan biztos, hogy megveri Lamon Brewstert, mert Brewster jó barátom, és tud bokszolni! Tud nagyot ütni, úgyhogy Klitschkot akár ki is ütheti azon a meccsen. ??s Vitali Klitschko, a keményebb fickó, egy rakás szar. ??gy tűnik, hogy ezek annyira akarnak egy fehér nehézsúlyú bajnokot, hogy odaadják nekik az öveket. De szilánkokra töröm az álmaikat és tönkreteszem a céljukat. Azt hiszik, hogy megengedem, hogy Amerikába jöjjenek, és a fejemre szarjanak? Ez nem fog megtörténni!


Mi a véleményed a Byrd-Golota összecsapásról?

Ember, mindenki tudja, hogy mekkora szar ez. Don (King) még egy nyulat előhúzott a kalapjából. Chris Byrd halálra fogja csapni Golotát 12 menet alatt. Semmit nem fog tenni, csak szaladni. Könnyen lehet, hogy egy unalmas meccs lesz. Az emberek három menet alatt elalszanak. Kivéve, ha Golota összekapja magát úgy, mint Riddick Bowe ellen.

Mi a véleményed arról, hogy Roy Jones elhagyja a nehézsúlyt? Zavar, hogy úgy tűnik: nem tér vissza nehézsúlyba?

??, nem. Mert ez a srác itt megvert tíz éve? Futott előlem tíz éve, és most ismét itt vagyunk, sokkal inkább egymáshoz kötve, sokkal nagyobb pénz lehetőségével, erre meg gondol egyet, és ismét összecsap Antonio Tarverrel. Tarver megverte az első alkalommal, és talán megveri a most is. S ráadásul (Roy, itt nehézsúlyban) minden idők legrosszabb nehézsúlyúját győzte le, John Ruízt. John Ruíz nem is tud bokszolni. Szerintem minden vágya az, hogy pankrátor lehessen.


Mit gondolsz Joe Mesiről? Megküzdenél vele Buffalóban?

Mesi egy seggfej. Detroitban kéne összecsapnunk, mert ha Buffaloba megyek, akkor fegyverek is lesznek nálam, és azt nem fogják szeretni. De ha sok pénzt ajánlanak, elmegyek Buffalóba is. Hadd beszéljek róla és Buffalóról! Buffalo a lúzerek városa. A futballcsapatuk négyszer jutott ki a Super Bowlra, és minden alkalommal kikaptak. Még egy bokszvilágbajnokuk sem volt, úgyhogy miért gondolják azt, hogy most lesz?

Mit reagálsz arra, amit Jameel mondott rólad a sérülésed óta?

Jameel egy balfácán. Egy nagy és öreg strici. A meccs előtt meg se szólalt. Csendben volt, mint egy kiskutyus. Biztos a főnökei mondták, hogy tartsa a száját. De mióta megsérültem, csak azt hajtogatja, hogy félek tőle. Ember, ennek még nincs vége. Ha meglátom, elverem a mankómmal!


James, mit kezdenél egy magasabb ellenféllel - pl. a két Klitschko - ha úgy döntenének, hogy kihasználják magasságbeli fölényüket, és megpróbálnak távoltartani maguktól?

Távolról harcolni ellenem a legrosszabb döntés, amit hozhatnak. Felaprítanám őket. Jameel McCline hullott volna el először; azon voltam (a sérülés előtt), hogy kiüssem a seggénél fogva. ??gy volt, hogy az apósa, aki feltételesen szabadlábra helyezettekkel foglalkozó tiszt, vagy mi a fene, ott lett volna a sarokban. Kiütöttem volna az a rohadt zsarut is, mert olyan tenyérbe mászó képe van! Szeretek nagydarab emberekkel harcolni. Az életem célja mindig is az volt, hogy kiüssem az összes nagyseggű testvért, akikkel összefutok. Lennox Lewis-tól kezdve Klitschko-ig nem számít, mekkorák, ugyanúgy ki fog feküdni.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

james toney is trying to be like this guy


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*James dressed as Santa giving out toys to homeless kids...*

*The man is a saint!!!*


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

heres toney before the operation


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

*James in Vegas belting out some Sinatra tunes to thrill the fans with his amazing Tenor voice.*


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

before operation toney


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

james toney strolling through his garden


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> james toney strolling through his garden


Now thats just damn disrespectful of  James  
and after all he has done for this world you should be singing his praises.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

James announced on Fox S. N. 
Last Friday ( 10/21) That he will be fighting this December....the opponent to be announced at a later time.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

toney......are you for real???

This is the worst heavy weight class ever, and it's been bad for a while.
$10.00 george Foreman can KO in 3 rounds.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> toney......are you for real???
> 
> This is the worst heavy weight class ever, and it's been bad for a while.
> $10.00 george Foreman can KO in 3 rounds.


It is a bad division right now.....but not as bad as it was back in the late 80's when Tyson was the king.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> A pic of James in his favorite sombrero......before he beat the crap out of John Ruiz.


The funny thing about that picture is that Ruiz is from Puerto Rico and this guy is dressed as a Mexican, 2 different cultures.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It is a bad division right now.....but not as bad as it was back in the late 80's when Tyson was the king.


Truue, it's been bad for a while.

Do you think it would get better if they got rid of Don King?
I think he ruined the sport in my opinion.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> James announced on Fox S. N.
> Last Friday ( 10/21) That he will be fighting this December....the opponent to be announced at a later time.


david tua ,,,,,or golota would be good


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 27, 2005)

tale of the tape 
james lights out toney
Weight:           227
Height:            5-9½
Reach:             75
Chest: (Norm): 44
Chest: (Exp):    46
Biceps:            18
Forearm:          14
Waist:              36
Thigh:               27½
Calf:                 18
Neck:               20½
Wrist:                 7½
Fist:                  12


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 27, 2005)

is that a neck or another leg


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

*James Toney before he accepted his Nobel Prize for astro physics*


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *James Toney before he accepted his Nobel Prize for astro physics*


hahahahahahahahahahah thats one talented man??? or gorilla


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahahahah thats one talented man??? or gorilla


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

*James Toney taking a shit with a used tampon in his mouth...*


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> *James Toney taking a shit with a used tampon in his mouth...*


Racist


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

Ahahahahahaha, Bush has Jungle fever.  Get him some.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 31, 2005)

now whats this all got to do with the great james (lights out ) toney??????????????????


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> now whats this all got to do with the great james (lights out ) toney??????????????????


He is the true God....................worship him


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 1, 2005)

my toney who art in heaven
hollowed be thy name
thy madison sqaure garden u come 
u will win on earth as u did in vegas
give us this day our daily steroids
and forgive us our abuse of this drug
as we forgive other peoples abuse of it
and lead us not into retirement
but delivery us from klitchko
to the father
the son and the holy toney
amen


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> my toney who art in heaven
> hollowed be thy name
> thy madison sqaure garden u come
> u will win on earth as u did in vegas
> ...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 1, 2005)

You noted the next Toney fight in December hasn't announced an opponent to James Toney.

Is there any inclination who this might be?


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 1, 2005)

if james toney could read and use a computer i bet he would have a good laugh at this thread


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> You noted the next Toney fight in December hasn't announced an opponent to James Toney.
> 
> Is there any inclination who this might be?


No idea...James announced it on Fox sports a week or two ago. I have not read any new information on it so far.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> if james toney could read and use a computer i bet he would have a good laugh at this thread


James at Harvard teaching English Literature Classes.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 1, 2005)

teaching quotes from his idol mr t


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 1, 2005)

repeat after me ,,,i pitty da fool,,,,,,,,u gunna get an ass woopin


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> James at Harvard teaching English Literature Classes.




That's pretty cool how they disguised his Harvard lecturne to look like he was at the Mandalay Bay Resort in lovely Las Vegas.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey boy...I say hey boy...Ya lookin mighty cute in dem jeans...


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool how they disguised his Harvard lecturne to look like he was at the Mandalay Bay Resort in lovely Las Vegas.


The sports moderator must have edited my post and added the Mandalay Bay information......I'm not saying who but I think you know.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

*James Toney in his TV appearance on Mythbusters...*

Where he wanted to prove that wearing scuba gear will not
protect the wearer from a left hook to the face!


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 4, 2005)

hahahahahahahah what did they end up proving ??????   that toney cant even knock out a nerd in scuba gear lol


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

Big news!!


In defense of Ruiz, and a frontal assault on Toney

04.11.05 - By Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza: Anybody who reads my stuff knows that I pour dirt and stomp on poor John Ruiz every chance I get. Logically speaking, his recent decision to take ???Lights Out??? Toney to court would make most think that it is a great source of fuel for me to ridicule the ???quiet man.??? Now, although in recent times, John Ruiz has had trouble shutting up, which kind of makes his nickname a bit untrue, consider the difference in regards to where it counts between Toney and Ruiz, and that is in the ring.

John Ruiz has agreed to fight Nicolai Valuev, an undefeated giant of a fighter, who is going on his 4th fight in 2005, and probably has the best six fight win streak in the heavyweight division. It doesn???t matter that Ruiz and James Toney are having a little lover???s quarrel or that Ruiz???s style is pathetic and ugly in the ring, based on what I see, because in terms of what have you done for me lately, Ruiz is at least trying to pay his dues to boxing. I repeat, John Ruiz is fighting his worthy number one contender (at least in terms of fulfilling his obligations to become #1 contender), while James Toney is rumored to be fighting who? Chris Byrd? Vitali Klitschko? Lamon Brewster? No, Folks, James is rumored to be fighting none other then Rob Calloway!

I???ll allow everyone a moment or two to laugh their backsides off, and then ask why in the heck would anybody in their right mind, especially a top contender like James Toney, be fighting a guy like this? Yes, Toney is unquestionably a top contender, I can???t deny that. With the way things are in the division (jeez, how many times will the writers and fans have to repeat this old line, anyway?) a man like Toney, who keeps winning, is a top contender by default. However, being a top contender doesn???t mean he gets to fight whoever he damn well pleases. I mean, in one sense, yes, Toney can fight Marion Wilson, or Ross Purrity, or Eric Esch, or whoever he wants, yet how can he then expect fans to cheer him on after that? Especially when he is the one that claims he will fight anybody anytime anywhere etc. etc. Usually, when people say that, I just assume they mean they will fight the best fighters not the mediocre brand.

I won???t lie; When I saw Toney dismantle Dominic Guinn, who I personally consider to be a hype job, it was thrilling and exciting to see, and it was also even better because Toney promised us that he would fight often and against good competition. Well, he looks like he will fight often, but I would re-examine that second bit about good competition. Rob Calloway has been knocked out every single time he has stepped up against good competition, from my perspective. I've seen this guy once against Ruslan Chagaev, and that was enough to realize that he is simply not elite, or at the very least, even close to it. Chagaev, at the time, sporting only five professional fights, did some number on Calloway, who was seconds away from being stopped on his feet before being saved on a technicality of an earlier head butt. Now, if a guy like Chagaev, and Audley Harrison, who both had less then 10 pro fights each at the time, were able to get this 60+ fights ???prizefighter??? out of there in under 4 rounds, can people see what might happen against Toney?

The Toney fans claim this is a ???stay busy??? fight and it doesn???t matter because he has agreed to fight Chris Byrd in January. I would like to ask where the proof for this is? When Rahman claimed he would fight the elder Klitschko within six weeks of his ???fabulous??? war with Monte Barrett, most of us knew it was a pipe dream, and sure enough, it was. Rahman even had a nice excuse built in because of the cut. Does anybody doubt that the same thing will happen here? I could be wrong, of course, but from a financial standpoint, and probably to a lesser degree a physical one, nobody would put on Byrd vs. Toney a few weeks after the rumored Toney vs. Calloway, showdown, its just improbable, in my opinion.

Then there is the hidden danger of an injury, two of which James has suffered in the past couple of years. The first one he suffered in training for the Jameel McCline fight, and the other in his bout with Rydell Booker. The problem, as I see it, is if he suffers an injury against Calloway in the ring, he is at risk of losing, as well as having to recuperate afterwards. Also, it's possible that if he gets cut, he would require time to heal and would have to be out of the ring, as per the guidelines of most athletic commissions. However, If he gets injured in training, he has more control over what he does, where as in the ring, the danger is greater, seeing as its unlikely Toney would ever quit.

What most are also forgetting is that the Guinn fight was Toney???s tune up and his Mack Truck motor was revving just fine. There is simply no need for him to beat up on poor Calloway. That is, if that fight does come to fruition. The fans don???t want it, Byrd seems like he doesn???t want to wait, and it also holds up a potentially great match up. The best alternative would be to scrap that fight and focus on a showdown with Byrd. However, that is just one fan???s honest opinion. If the quality of the tune up changes to somebody who won???t be there, just to make Toney look good, it is a different topic but not Rob Calloway, please.

Getting back to defending Ruiz, though, the whole deal with the lawsuit is really absolutely hilarious. First, these guys, Toney and Ruiz, meet in the ring, and Ruiz gets spanked and walks off almost in tears, which honestly did sadden me a bit. It all changes so soon when the steroid result is announced and Ruiz returns with a vengeance spewing his self-righteous indignation. Still, though, what can you say about the guy? He may act like a a villain at times, but it didn???t take long after the Valuev-Donald fight for him to agree to take on his number one contender in Germany. Just comparing this with Toney???s decision is remarkable. The less popular of the two guys, in my opinion, Ruiz, makes the right and popular choice, while the fan favorite, Toney, does exactly the opposite based on the recent rumors that have been circulating around.

The issue of roids and Toney take a backseat to the fact that John Ruiz is not wasting the fan???s time with Kevin Mcbride, or inactivity. As far as whether or not Toney should have been stripped, I am with Ruiz on that one. Yes, I don???t think the steroids affected Toney???s performance that night, but that still doesn???t mean he didn???t do anything wrong. Did John Ruiz break the rules that night? No, for once, he fought clean in and out of the ring. Whether or not Toney blames the doctor, he still made the mistake of assuming ???the drugs were out of his system??? or that ???nobody would know.??? The rules are clear to see and Toney was in violation of them; End of story. Rather than making public statements, when all is said and done with Valuev or whoever Toney decides to take on, these two (Ruiz & Toney) should just fight again, which is the only way to settle this whole thing. Until then, Ruiz has the upper hand, because he is willing to be a ???world??? champion and defend his title (of course, the money he will get for the fight is an added incentive), while Toney is mocking him, in his public statements, for ???fighting out of the country.??? Sorry, James, that is one thing Ruiz is doing right. It almost saddens me to think that Toney would be opposed to defending his belt outside the USA if he still had it.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 4, 2005)

ruiz vs the neandothol,,,,,,,,,,should be interesting


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ruiz vs the neandothol,,,,,,,,,,should be interesting


might be.....I have never watched 1 of the freaks fights....don't even know if he has ever fought on TV...
looks like another bum for Ruiz to escape defeat with..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

This is James next victome
*The fight is scheduled for 12-01-2005*

Rob Calloway
Sex 	Male
Nationality 	US American
Alias 	All-American Prizefighter
Global ID 	US-MO-015691
Federal ID 	MO036380
Hometown 	St. Joseph, MO, USA
Birthplace 	Hartford, KY, USA
Rated at 	Heavyweight
World Rank 	71 / 1039
Date of Birth 	1969-07-18
Age 	36
Reach 	78???
Stance 	Orthodox
Height 	6' 3
Trainer 	Jason Redmond
Manager 	Self
  W 56 (43 ko's)  |  L 5  |  D 1  |  Total 66


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is James next victome
> *The fight is scheduled for 12-01-2005*
> 
> Rob Calloway
> ...


 i would put my life savings that a bum will win that fight


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i would put my life savings that a bum will win that fight


        




*how can you call this highly conditioned athlete a bum?*


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 10, 2005)

mabye he should lay off the bannanas for a while lol


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

*James right before he testified before congress about the WMD's in Iraq.*


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Toney deserves respect for canceling Calloway fight!

21.11.05 - By Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza: Just like its always fun to predict the winner of a given fight, it???s also fun, as a fan, to get what you want. A little while back, I wrote an article attacking James ???lights out??? Toney for electing to fight the punching bag to the heavyweight stars in Rob Calloway. As a boxing fan, it is great to see that James Toney and his promoters see the value of not looking for a Calloway fight and rather trying to fight a more worthy opponent.

It was really frustrating to see such a great talent as James Toney waste his time with a guy like Rob Calloway. I have no hate for Rob Calloway, but as a fan, it's just not a fight I care about, and I think many other fans would agree with me. I see Calloway???s side of it, in that he wanted the payday and the chance at Toney, and I am sure he thought he would win, but what about Toney???s side of it. *James Toney can potentially get a title fight against new WBC champion Hasim Rahman *(a guy who destroyed Calloway easily, by the way) and, therefore, is looking out for his best interest, just like Calloway is looking out for his. Both fighters want to do what is best for them, but for the sake of the sport, fans would rather watch Rahman-Toney than Toney vs. Calloway.

James Toney is not a young man anymore, and like it or not, the frequency of injuries relative to the number he had in his career, is a telling sign of age. Just as with Bernard Hopkins, fans want to see those great fighters who are still competing to go out with a bang in their last few bouts, not spend a whole training camp preparing to fight a fighter perceived to be very limited. Not that James Toney really trains a whole lot by his own admission, (not that he needs to, based on the way he performs), but still, time has never been kind, and the risk is too great.

It???s really a sign of great character if James Toney makes the Rahman fight come off. Were it not for the steroid issue, James might have backed up his words back in July, when he wanted to get at Byrd, but still, such is life. I sincerely hope the Rahman-Toney fight happens, and I will be cheering for the foul-mouthed legend if that bout does get signed. Not that I have anything against Rahman, but Toney???s irreverent ranting and belittling of his opponents is so funny that I would enjoy watching him have a verbal sparring session before a real fight with many (or any) of today???s top heavies.Toney deserves respect for canceling Calloway fight!

21.11.05 - By Izyaslav ???Slava??? Koza: Just like its always fun to predict the winner of a given fight, it???s also fun, as a fan, to get what you want. A little while back, I wrote an article attacking James ???lights out??? Toney for electing to fight the punching bag to the heavyweight stars in Rob Calloway. As a boxing fan, it is great to see that James Toney and his promoters see the value of not looking for a Calloway fight and rather trying to fight a more worthy opponent.

It was really frustrating to see such a great talent as James Toney waste his time with a guy like Rob Calloway. I have no hate for Rob Calloway, but as a fan, it's just not a fight I care about, and I think many other fans would agree with me. I see Calloway???s side of it, in that he wanted the payday and the chance at Toney, and I am sure he thought he would win, but what about Toney???s side of it. James Toney can potentially get a title fight against new WBC champion Hasim Rahman (a guy who destroyed Calloway easily, by the way) and, therefore, is looking out for his best interest, just like Calloway is looking out for his. Both fighters want to do what is best for them, but for the sake of the sport, fans would rather watch Rahman-Toney than Toney vs. Calloway.

James Toney is not a young man anymore, and like it or not, the frequency of injuries relative to the number he had in his career, is a telling sign of age. Just as with Bernard Hopkins, fans want to see those great fighters who are still competing to go out with a bang in their last few bouts, not spend a whole training camp preparing to fight a fighter perceived to be very limited. Not that James Toney really trains a whole lot by his own admission, (not that he needs to, based on the way he performs), but still, time has never been kind, and the risk is too great.

It???s really a sign of great character if James Toney makes the Rahman fight come off. Were it not for the steroid issue, James might have backed up his words back in July, when he wanted to get at Byrd, but still, such is life. I sincerely hope the Rahman-Toney fight happens, and I will be cheering for the foul-mouthed legend if that bout does get signed. Not that I have anything against Rahman, but *Toney???s irreverent ranting and belittling of his opponents is so funny that I would enjoy watching him have a verbal sparring session before a real fight with many (or any) of today???s top heavies.*


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't mean to interrupt this thread FR, but I just read an article about the lawsuit again James Toney for steroids.

Any comments?

I have no opinion.

But!  I do want to see him fight, thanks to you.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I don't mean to interrupt this thread FR, but I just read an article about the lawsuit again James Toney for steroids.
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> ...


I think I posted an article on it here.....John Ruiz and his promoters filed it against Toney. Its just Ruiz being a poor sport for losing to 2 middle weights now...yet still having his title. It just shows you how far the heavyweight division has fallen since the days of Ali, Foreman, Ken Norton, Joe Frazier and Larry Holmes. I think the lawsuit is a joke, most of these guys use steroids or GH....Ruiz is just doing what he does best......being a loser and tearing down the sport with his presence.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2005)

They locked your fight thread, darn.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> James Toney responds to John Ruiz' steriod release
> 
> 25.10.05 - By James Toney: "I've kept my mouth shut as it relates to responding to the continual and annoying accusations, grandstanding and somewhat disingenuous comments made by either John Ruiz or one of his mouthpieces.
> 
> ...



Here is one of the articles


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 22, 2005)

*GAYEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!111111111*


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

James will find you and kill you for disrespecting his thread


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah and b4 james does im gonna round house kick her to the head


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

unless your a guy then im gonna round house kick him to the head,,,,,and if your a guy why do u have an avatar of a muslim woman???????????


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

*James could beat both these guys up at the same time.*


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

*Here is James when he set the world record for the biggest head in the world*


----------



## GFR (Jan 27, 2006)

*Will Age, Cigars, and Flab Finally Catch Up With James Toney?
*






27.01.06 - By *Craig Parrish:* It has happened time and time again in Boxing. A great Fighter, with years of superb performances under his belt, takes a long layoff between fights. He is getting up in years, has slowed a bit, but still comes out and dominates opponents through desire, skill, and experience. No, he???s not the fighter that he once was, but he is still competitive. After the layoff, a fight is set. The Fighter, realizing that he is out of shape, hits his training regiment hard. But this time, the pounds don???t come off as quickly. 

The workouts and sparring are harder to perform and harder to recover from. And worst of all, the snap in the punches is not there and the combinations are difficult to put together. He gets winded easy. And he gets frustrated. Slowly, the thoughts enter his mind ???It???s okay. I???m a better fighter. I???ll just beat him with skill. Nothing to worry about. I don???t need to kill myself with this. I am the best. No problem.???

James Toney is a magnificent fighter. He is more technically skilled and savvy than any current Heavyweight out there. He is also 38 years old, borderline obese, and a cigar smoker. So far, his superior skills have carried him through his Heavyweight bouts, although they have been against outclassed opponents for the most part. On Saturday, March 18th at Boardwalk Hall, Toney will face his toughest Heavyweight challenge yet when he takes on newly crowned WBC Champ Hasim Rahman. 

Although Rahman has had a checkered career as a fighter and inherited the WBC strap when Vitali Klitschko retired, he must be considered the larger threats to Toney???s Championship run so far, given his last few perfomances. Toney easily bested John Ruiz earlier for the WBA belt but was stripped when he tested positive for steroids. Add Ruiz to the previously mentioned outclassed opponents. Given the fact that Ruiz has beaten Rahman, will he be anymore of a challenge for Toney? Again, solely based on Rahman???s recent pummeling of Kali Meehan, I would say yes if for no other reason than Rahman seems to be inspired. So it???s Toney vs. Rahman. James is getting another shot. Looking at the track records of the fighters, Toney would seem to be the logical choice to win this fight on points, unless Rahman can land one of the ???Lennox Lewis special??? punches.

But will this be the fight that the age and weight catch up with Toney? James has not been in shape for any of his recent fights, but again won on skill. Look at Evander Holyfield. In his fairly recent fight with Larry Donald, Holyfield looked like the same magnificent physical specimen he has always been. But he appeared to be ready to drop at any moment, not from punches, but from sheer exhaustion. Although his skills have been slipping for years, it was almost as if someone flipped a switch and Evander had aged 10 years overnight. No combinations. Single punches with no power. Evander even admitted afterward that he knew what to do, he could see the openings, but his body simply wouldn???t respond in time to what his brain was telling it to do. By the time he reacted, it was too late. And this was from a man, although a few years older than Toney, seemed to be extremely fit.

Everyone always throws out the George Foreman example when discussing aging Heavyweights. Yes, Foreman won it at 45 but George is also rather a freak on nature. He is certainly the exception, not the rule. Toney does not have nearly the devastating knockout power of George. George was slow as molasses but could stand there and take a beating, bide his time, and wait to unload. Toney does not really have this option. His game is based on skill, speed, and reaction time. At 38 and vastly overweight, will the physical ability still be there after this passage of time? We will see.

James Toney is a breath of fresh air in a stagnant division. One must admire his single-minded determination and respect is due given what he???s done, especially as he is not a true Heavyweight. But the clock is ticking. Hopefully James can win his title legitimately and with no controversy, before someone flips the switch and the game is over.​


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 27, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> james toney is trying to be like this guy


----------

